# ✧✧SHOW ME YOUR OC'S!✧✧



## NorthAzure (Jan 17, 2021)

I want to see some characters!
Show me as many as you want - I'll try and comment on everyone's! c:

~+~

Here are some of mine (you can click to go to their toyhouse):


If you want to see more, you can check out my toyhouse​


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 17, 2021)

Here's a bunch of mine ^^








						Artwork Gallery for BluefiremarkII -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

░████░░████░. ░█░░█░░█░░█░. ░████░░████░. ░█░█░░░█░░░░. ░█░░█░░█░░░░. . . If anyone wants to rp, I would gladly do so. I love a lot of d ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## NorthAzure (Jan 17, 2021)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Here's a bunch of mine ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Vixye looks like a blast to draw! They're so cute and colorful and fun! ^^


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 17, 2021)

NorthAzure said:


> Nice! Vixye looks like a blast to draw! They're so cute and colorful and fun! ^^


Very much so, people tend to like drawing her the most, and because she can be any color, artists can have artistic color freedom if they choose!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 17, 2021)

Here's my two:




Stephanie, my Eurasian Lynx and main OC (art by Ani-Mates here on the forum, based on older art, including my own which I'll post if anyone wants)



My Oncilla girl - not named yet and I've only designed her head (Art by /u/galactic_jaguar42 on reddit, based on some sketches I sent him)


----------



## NorthAzure (Jan 17, 2021)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Very much so, people tend to like drawing her the most, and because she can be any color, artists can have artistic color freedom if they choose!


Oh that's so fun!! *u* 
I don't think I have an oc that's so versatile lmao, I'll have to think about getting one in the future!



The_biscuits_532 said:


> Here's my two:
> View attachment 99336
> Stephanie, my Eurasian Lynx and main OC (art by Ani-Mates here on the forum, based on older art, including my own which I'll post if anyone wants)
> View attachment 99337
> My Oncilla girl - not named yet and I've only designed her head (Art by /u/galactic_jaguar42 on reddit, based on some sketches I sent him)



Very nice! I really enjoy the both of them, they have nice palettes and an aesthetic that hints towards their overall personalities!


----------



## mangomango (Jan 17, 2021)

Here's some of mine! 

https://toyhou.se/sabercheetah/characters


----------



## TR273 (Jan 17, 2021)

Soooo many...



Spoiler: Wall o' pictures



June Winter




Lady Amy Degato




Kathleen & Sally




Isako




and Jinky



There are a few others too.


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 17, 2021)

I have too many to name here, though I’ll show my two absolute favourites! Hope you don’t mind that of them is a human 




The character in my avatar - Milestone Rosina, a falcon priestess with fire powers.



And also, Hailen Royce, an outdoorsy young man (yes, that is a man, he’s just super extra and dresses like an 80’s rockstar) living in a desert city.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 17, 2021)

Here's my big boi, Cosmos the mammoth


Spoiler: Warning : big images


----------



## GentleButter (Jan 18, 2021)

*I drew my first one today! His name is Gimhe


*


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 18, 2021)

Besides Paws, I have a giant radioactive lappet-faced vulture named Mei... she maaaaaay or may not be generally always hungry. You can trust this face... can't you? 






... Aaaaaaaand we have liftoff!


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 18, 2021)

iI do my best to make more


----------



## strangecanine (Jan 23, 2021)

Here is Crooked my bat character! Hes my icon! And here is my dutch angel dragon Gateway!  You have lovely ocs, the art is spectacular!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 26, 2021)

This is my current sona, Opal the Umbreon. nwn


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 26, 2021)

Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Deathless (Jan 26, 2021)

I have a few...

Here's my furry OCs:
In order: Deathless (my main hoe), Leo, Exodus, Kam, Lucifer, Fret, Kezia, Tara, Ashes, Aquarius 
 

I also have a shit ton of human OCs as well and a few more neglected ones I didn't show here! What can I say, I love making characters! All art here was done by me!


----------



## Babybear_Di (Jan 30, 2021)

I have an adopteable with an unhappy fate. I was working almost month on him.
But first ppl said that his story will distribute the sale and then they said hi is too 'usual" to sell.
What usual about him?!
And what about blank cats and dragon char that was sold so easily?


----------



## Babybear_Di (Jan 30, 2021)

GentleButter said:


> *I drew my first one today! His name is Gimhe
> View attachment 99370*


Like the colours of this one


----------



## Babybear_Di (Jan 30, 2021)

NorthAzure said:


> I want to see some characters!
> Show me as many as you want - I'll try and comment on everyone's! c:
> 
> ~+~
> ...


Awesome designs!!


----------



## Couratiel (Jan 30, 2021)

Jackdaw Winaugustconi
Swashbuckling bird and one of my favourite DnD characters to play.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 30, 2021)

This is a recent drawing I did of my latest character Casey, based on a brown bat. I carried the name over from my last main OC (which is was a cat) but I might change it, who knows.




This guy is a cryptid-esque character based on a robber fly that I came up with a long time ago, and this drawing was from last year. They don't exactly win any prizes of kindness, they are a large, impulsive, greedy insect...


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 30, 2021)

Couratiel said:


> Jackdaw Winaugustconi
> Swashbuckling bird and one of my favourite DnD characters to play.


Oh my god he's so fancy


----------



## Couratiel (Jan 30, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Oh my god he's so fancy


Absolutely. He was raised by a gold Dragon so being dressed in his finest garb is practically a requirement for him.
But he also just really, really likes silk and linen.


----------



## hologrammaton (Jan 30, 2021)

haha i'm inside your monitor
you think i'm not real hahaha


----------



## Kuunsirpale (Feb 7, 2021)

Spoiler



Lyra's ref 








My only furry currently is Lyra <3 Bought her design from @veekuro (instagram)


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 7, 2021)

Kuunsirpale said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love her! So beautiful and well done!


----------



## Tendo64 (Feb 7, 2021)

Here are some of mine:


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 9, 2021)

My two colossal nitwits, Grief and Scylla.


----------



## MangoTheDutchAngelDragon (Mar 14, 2022)

Here's mine!


----------



## MangoTheDutchAngelDragon (Mar 14, 2022)

these are mine
Ye


----------



## Smocza (Mar 14, 2022)

Hello  Here is my dragon character:



You can see more on my profile -> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/smocza/


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (Mar 15, 2022)

Here's my first. Her name is Ringo.







Another that I don't talk about much. He is called The Keeper.


----------



## Leadhoof (Mar 21, 2022)

Ripped from his ref sheet. Still waiting on some SFW standalone pieces for my new favorite boi.


----------



## thecovesecret (Mar 27, 2022)

Her name is Pixel! I technically made her a few years back, but I just found her deep within my procreate stacks earlier today. I didn’t really have any songs I felt too attached to, so I chose her. She only needed a few alterations to her design, but that’s pretty much the final design.


----------



## CalahooTheHyena (Apr 7, 2022)

I have a wolf OC named Chihiro, a polar bear OC named Echo, & a raccoon OC named Jax


----------



## Dmc10398 (Apr 10, 2022)

Goodspeed Beiler pilot extraordinaire


----------



## tentiv (Apr 30, 2022)

Spoiler: Rory









Name: Rory Danaher
Species: American Crow
Birth Date: June 20th, 1967 (Age 26)
Height: 6'4" (193 cm)
Weight: 242 lbs. (110 kg)

Rory is a very troubled young crow. He has been arrested multiple times for vandalism, petty theft, and public indecency. He exhibits narcissistic behavior, viewing himself as some sort of revolutionary punk rock messiah. He often speaks at length of his attempts to supplant his hometown's Lutheranism with his own flavor of LaVeyan Satanism, and exaggerates his musical talent and renown. In truth, though he is well-spoken, creative, and physically strong, he lives an impoverished life with his punk band on the outskirts of town, in a house he inherited after his father passed away from renal failure in 1987.

I believe that Rory's discontent with society, his drive to achieve, and his lack of empathy make him a good candidate for recruitment. I recommend attacking the discrepancy between his grandiose self-perception and his mediocre reality. Like most narcissists, Rory is motivated by signifiers of success, such as wealth and fame. If we arrange his meteoric rise by providing him with a large, adoring audience, and subsequently take it away, we have a good chance of either inducing a psychotic break or initiating his transformation into one of us.

I await your decision,
-M


----------



## WeAreOneArt (Apr 30, 2022)

This is Delilah (The dog) and Meyer (The cat) they're both co-hosts on a children's show. Meyer loves her job as is super enthusiastic about it, while Delilah wants to be a serious actress.


----------



## Selene Purr (May 1, 2022)

I have a few


----------



## meowmix884 (May 4, 2022)

My fursona!! Omg I love her a lot, as well as a custom I got from my idol. Ezpups. As well as a recent pokesona I made. 




__





						Catatonia  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				







__





						Fae Doll (Aromachu)  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				







__





						Suicide  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se


----------



## fluidiity (May 6, 2022)

I love my sweet boy, Maximus


----------



## AddaliTheGypsy (May 6, 2022)

Here is my girl :3


----------



## BadRoy (May 12, 2022)

Roy and Ayame are my 'sonas.
By Dgirael


----------



## Tails_155 (May 14, 2022)

I have several, but only have art of these ones:

Terri ('sona): https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47196988/
Melody: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47153269/
Royce: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47182352/
Kyle: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47153403/
Maicha: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47137957/
Kit and Kora: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47110486/
Gryphox (stream mascot): https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47109618/

I also have at least one more, a koopa, who I have drawn, but haven't colored, yet.


----------



## Lunula (May 23, 2022)

my girl Mirka 










						Mirogniewa official ref 2022 [SFW] by Lunula
					

Finally! Official ref for my girl Mirogniewa!. . I'm supper happy how It turned out but let me say It was torture haha.. . Some mod ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 24, 2022)

I do not have an image of Brish yet since I can't decide exactly how he looks, but I have a filled-out bio forum about him. If anyone has any questions about him let me know. Also, I'm thinking about maybe giving him away since I don't plan to do anything with him.



Spoiler: Brish's bio



Physical information




_General_



Name used: Brish
Meaning of this name: No meaning

Birth date: June 20
Sex: Male
Gender: Male
Pronouns: He/Him
Sexual orientation: Heterosexual
Physical age: 22 years old
Species: Sergal/Tiger hybrid





_Body_


Body type: Toned (thin but slightly muscular)
Height: 5½ feet
Weight:120 pounds

Form of the body (humanoid, canine, …): Humanoid

Dominant hand: Left

Physical defects/handicaps: Colorblind
How did they get them? Was born that way
To which degree do these impair them? Being colorblind does not impair him at all. In fact, he decided on his lifestyle based solely on taking full advantage of his colorblindness.
Do they have a prosthesis/artificial device to make up for it? No

Integument type (fur, scales, skin, …): Fur
Fur/scale color: White
Fur length: Short
Markings/patterns: Has regular sergal patterning and tiger stripes
Marking/pattern color: Light brown (stripes are black)

Scars: Has a big scar on his left side from being scratched while hunting



_Face and head_



Eye colour: Brown _ 



Clothes and accessories_


Normal outfit: Leather shorts
Winter outfit: Long leather pants and a leather jacket



Favorite object: His stone hunting knife, which was the first thing he ever made



_Background_


At the age of 5, Brish decided to take full advantage of his colorblindness by moving to a forest (which was next to a town with plenty of food, making this lifestyle unnecessary) and becoming a hunter. He became very self-reliant, making everything he needed to survive with what he could get from the corpses of his prey and what he could find laying around the forest. By the time he started to question his decision, this stressful, kill or be killed way of life had already made him too paranoid and survival focused to be able to adapt to a safer, easier life in town.



_Youth_


How far goes their education? Never went to any kind of school



_Present_


Current place residence: In a forest that is next to a town


Marital status: Single

How easily do they fall in love? It is almost impossible for him to fall in love because he is so untrusting
How many lovers have they had? 0

Are they still a virgin? Yes


Friends: None


Are they well liked? No. Everyone is intimidated by him and keep their distance.


Current job(s)/occupation(s): Hunter (only hunts for himself)
Work-related Skills: Skinning, knife wielding, bow wielding, fast reflexes, crafting from the bodies of his prey, meat cooking, fast runner




Mentality




_Mind and personality_



In-depth personality:




Sanity: At least slightly insane


Passive or aggressive personality: Aggressive
Self-control: Moderate to high
Stress resistance: Low to moderate
General temperament: Grumpy
Self-esteem: High


Optimist/pessimist: Optimist
Outlook on life: Kill or be killed

Drives and Motivations: Survival
Good Characteristics: Always keeps his promises, is very good at knowing what he can and cannot do
Character Flaws and Quirks: Selfish, paranoid, inconsiderate, takes so much pride in being able to take care of himself that if fed anything he didn’t kill and cook he would make himself throw it up


Social skill: Very bad
Spontaneousness: Low to moderate

Adventurousness: Low
Bravery: Moderate

Predictability: Moderate
Responsibility: High
Self-reliance: Extremely high
Tidiness: Low
Manners: Low
Cheerfulness: Low

Tolerance of others: Low to moderate
Generosity: Would not give or share anything of his to anyone unless if he really likes them and completely trust them
Loyalty: Extremely low
Alignment: Chaotic neutral


Current faith/religion: Does not believe that there is anything like a higher power or an afterlife


When do they feel at ease? Knowing that he can take care of himself without anyone’s help
When don’t they feel at ease? When one of the townspeople stays in the forest for to long or when too many of them goes in there at once.
What embarrasses them? Being offered things such as food, water, clothing, or medical aid
What depresses them? Not being fully able physically (from something like a broken leg for example)
What makes them cry? Thinking about how his personality keeps him from changing his way of life to something easier


General intelligence/smartness: Very smart

Do they learn better from studying or from doing? From doing
Strong intellectual qualities: Fast thinking




_Strengths and skills_



Sense of touch: Ok
Sense of vision: Good
Sense of smell: Good
Sense of taste: Bad
Sense of hearing: Very good


Languages fluently spoken: English
Languages well understood: English
Languages well read: Never learned to read





_Habits and addictions_


Are they a vegan/vegetarian? No
Any other restricted diet? Only eats meat
Anything they avoid eating? He refuses to eat anything that he did not kill and cook

Drinking habits: Only drinks water

Do they smoke? No

Do they drink? No

Do they do drugs? No



_Combat and magic_


Aggressive or passive fighting style? Aggressive
Do they keep up honor or follow some code? No
Can they fight on their own? Yes
Can they take on multiple enemies of their own strength? No


Physical fighting style: Prefers to sneak up on his prey and then jump out at them
Weapon(s) they’re skilled with: Knife and bow
Signature weapon/attack: Hunting knife


Knows magic? No



_Interests and opinions_


What is their favorite…

· Food/dish: Roasted squirrel
· Season: Spring


What is their least favorite…

· Food/dish: Berries
· Season: Winter


----------



## Leadhoof (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Plouc the Dragon (Aug 27, 2022)

This is the only OC I drew so far


----------



## TaintedLion (Sep 7, 2022)

Got a few pics in an album here  
The bird in the pink shirt on the last image isn't mine btw


https://imgur.com/a/asVvhyG


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Sep 8, 2022)

_Now existing! Well, at least in Second Life. _

*Click for F-List Entry*


----------

